# Dick's Sporting Goods customers outraged!



## johnnyringo (Nov 8, 2012)

Dick's Sporting Goods Faces Customer Outrage Over Gun Ban | FOX News & Commentary: Todd Starnes


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Good they need to be worry.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I would be mad too. If I ordered and paid then they just decide to quit selling and not fill the orders. it is easy to say here is a refund go somewhere else but the price has skyrocketed and you will never buy in that price range. Dicks is off our list... They never seem to have anything anyway.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

This is why you only buy firearms from places were there supported like a gun shop.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah thats really messed up what DSG's has done to its customers. But it is the free market and it should be allowed to run its course and hopefully running that course will result in huge profit losses due to the way they have poorley served and in some cases jacked their customers not to mention Troy Industries. Hopefully the backlash from customers will hit them where it really hurts...in their profit margin!

I was planning to make at least 2 gun purchases through them in the next 6 months, but I now think I will look for another alternative source even if it cost me more in the process.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I thought DSG sucked before they pulled this bone headed stunt.
I still think they suck.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

OK. Not a lawyer here, but couldn't they be sued for breach of contract? It's not like the product was unavailable. They just decided to stop carrying it. I think that's a big difference.


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

I was actually a very frequent customer of DSG and usually chose them over Sports Authority. Actions have consequences. I will use any remaining points I have and make the drive to Sports Authority in the future...it's really only a few miles further.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> OK. Not a lawyer here, but couldn't they be sued for breach of contract? It's not like the product was unavailable. They just decided to stop carrying it. I think that's a big difference.


There was no contract. They offered something for sale and then backed out. They provided a full refund. DSG broke no laws or contracts. Where DSG should lose is in the court of public opinion. When (and if) customers take their money to a competitor, they will lose big.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

While not exactly a breech of contract, thats precisely why there is a class action lawsuite now filed as they had sold a producted, ordered it in then cancelled the order and refunded the paid amount back to customers with existing orders. While I am sure there will be repercusions as a result I dont think it will be nearly as equitable as those folks with pending orders are hoping for, but I do think DSG's will take a lump or two on the head as a result of the piss poor customer service and their refusal to honor a purchase they were initially paid for.

Like Inceptor, I think where they are really gonna take a hit from gun owners, is in the court of opinion and potential customers going else where instead to make their purchases. The only real question will be, will DSG's take enough of a hit to feel it in their bottom line. In my experience mosty folks talk a good game but when it comes time to shut up or put up, like the Republicans in the senate, they buckle!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

whoppo said:


> I thought DSG sucked before they pulled this bone headed stunt.
> I still think they suck.


Yeah I agree with you on most points although they did occasionally have some great deals on guns at very competive prices and some fishing tackle deals that I really look forward to cashing in on. Overall they have been a place I have often browsed but rarely bought from. I will be buying a lot less if any at all in the near future. Its not like they had all that much to offer anyways so its no big loss to me.


----------



## brimstone (Nov 9, 2012)

It seems like there would be some Bait-and-switch liability since these were mostly Black Friday sale items that they have now decided not to honor. They brought customers into their stores to buy advertised rifles and then would not honor the sale. These customers would have purchased other items in the store when they were there to get the rifles and so Dick's benefited from the false advertising.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

A lawyer explained it on TV today that there was an offer of a sale, but that no guarantee is made in those circumstances. She basically argued that either party can walk away before the transaction is complete.

I disagree. You fill out a lot of paperwork to purchase a rifle at Dick's Sporting Goods. By completing the paperwork, the background check, and handing over money, I believe there is at the very least an implied contract that Dick's must honor. And at best there is a real and tangible contract they must honor.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I would add Cheaper than Dirt to the list of places to stop shopping. At the start of this mess they price gauged and stopped selling firearms while they "reviewed" their policies.


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

And that is why I will no longer shop there! I never purchased firearms there anyways, but now I will shop elsewhere!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> In my experience mosty folks talk a good game but when it comes time to shut up or put up, like the Republicans in the senate, they buckle!


Unfortunately you are correct sir. It's easy to talk s*** but doing something is a whole different story.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I shop with my wallet. I buy from places I trust. Mostly local vendors.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I didn't like the name, thus it suits them now.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Unfortunately you are correct sir. It's easy to talk s*** but doing something is a whole different story.


Most people don't understand that there is a difference between talking smack and telling the truth.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> A lawyer explained it on TV today that there was an offer of a sale, but that no guarantee is made in those circumstances. She basically argued that either party can walk away before the transaction is complete.
> 
> I disagree. You fill out a lot of paperwork to purchase a rifle at Dick's Sporting Goods. By completing the paperwork, the background check, and handing over money, I believe there is at the very least an implied contract that Dick's must honor. And at best there is a real and tangible contract they must honor.


 I have only rarely bought a fire arm on line or had to order one I did not pick up or at least buy that day and have a 3 day wait to take it home. How ever Any time I have ordered one I paid for it at that time. Simple offer expediences that is a contract. To make a contact you must have a legal right o make one, you must have an offer and an expedience.
Simple no one should shop at Dicks for anything any more.


----------

